# V10 TDI vs 3.0 TDI



## eten_23 (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been bouncing around between the two diesel-optioned Touaregs as a replacement for my 2.0 TDI JSW. I've heard the stories of having to pull the engine to basically "do anything" but I can manage the costs. I like the novelty of it, and can offset the decreased mileage with the lower purchase price.

Looking to hear from actual owners of both, pros and cons. Any V10 I considered would be well documented and major maintenance items done. T2/T3 3.0 would be ~100k miles to stay within the price range.

:beer::beer:


----------



## ArgonJr (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello. 
I have a 2006 Touareg V10 and I absolutely love it. Is it expensive to work on, Hell yes it is. But it is so much fun. There aren't many other suv's out there that can tow as much as these things can (7700lbs), are as capable off road from the factory, or have the performance that they do. I love surprising people at street lights when i hit the gas pedal and take off. I have kept up with plenty of your Mustang's, Camaro's, etc, The V10's are torque monsters (just like any diesel). But not many can put the power to the ground as efficiently. 

As far as mileage goes, I have averaged 21-22 mpg @ 80 mph on numerous trips from Minneapolis, MN to Northern MN. I have even driven from my house to Dubuque, IA (350 miles one way). I stuck to the speed limit the entire time and averaged 25.5 mpg. I filled the tank before I left my house, made it down there, drove all around the city for 2 days, and then filled up before my return trip. I still had 1/4 tank left with an approximate range of 150-175 miles left before empty. These have a 26 gallon tank and when you play nice with the throttle, you can get close to 500 miles per TANK. Now to put that into perspective, my wife has a 2012 Chevy Cruze with the little 1.4L 4 cylinder ecobooost engine and a 6spd manual. It is rated at 42ish mpg hwy with a 12 gallon tank. The best over all distance that she has gotten so far is right around 400 miles per tank. So yes her car get twice the MPG's that my V10 gets, But I can still go further on a single tank of fuel. Again, that is if i keep my right foot from masing down on the gas pedal. VW's rated fuel mileage of 17 city/22 hwy is dead on. 

Depending upon which year you are looking at for the V10 and on the 3.0 TDI's, one of the first things you should do is a DPF delete. This will help the engine run cooler and you will never have to worry about the cost and headache of having to replace the DPF's (and yest the V10 has two. One for each bank of the engine). I just had a DPF temp sensor go out on mine this month and before I knew that it was just a sensor I thought it might be the actual DPF's themselves. So I went to the dealer to do some investigating and found out that it would cost $4,000.00+ just to buy the parts. I eventually has them hook it up and do a scan and found out it was just the sensors on the passenger side DPF. In order to replace these senors, you have to remove the engine and trans because they plug in to the wiring harness that is onto of the transmission (no other way to get to them without removal). I had been wanted to do the DPF's delete anyways and this just seemed to be the right time. There are only a select few companies out there that have the DPF delete tune. I am sure you have heard of at least one. Hopefully you are in a state that doesn't require regular emissions check. You will also get an increase in power, along with better mileage, and cooler exhaust temps. Yes you will see more black smoke coming from your tail pipes, but it beats having to deal with the DPF's. 

You will also want to run the correct spec full synthetic oil in the V10 (VW's recommended spec is not correct). You need to run the 507.00 spec oil. I have been running Shell Rotella T6 Heavy Duty Diesel 5W-40 oil. They other one that I want to start using and is more widely recommended is Liqui Moly 4200 Top Tec 5W-30. The reason why I mention this is because the 507.00 spec oils has better lubrication then the other 501 and 506 spec oils. (I think those are the other oil spec, I really don't remember now). If the wrong spec oil is used it has a tendency to produce premature Cam shaft lobe wear requiring the replacement of the cam shafts.

If you want to know more, I would suggest joining www.clubtouareg.com if you haven't already. 

Also, try this link. Let me know if the link doesn't work.
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...ed Touareg. What to look for. - myTreg forums


Not sure what else you would like to know. I am sure that I am forgetting something. But hopefully this will help you a little bit.


----------



## eten_23 (Mar 19, 2009)

That's perfect info, and applicable to my interests. I am not too afraid of pulling an engine if I needed to, and the DPF activities would most likely happen (they did on the JSW). The mpg info is good to know too. I asked one seller what he got and he had no clue. Why even bother then? My commute is 80mph so low 20s isn't bad. Might even go up with DPF delete. What are you big ticket maintenance/repair work that I should look out for? I've seen turbos, carrier bearings, exhaust manifolds, tandem pumps, anything else you'd recommend?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Just a couple of things, you won't be pulling the motor if it is a V10. You will have to drop it which would require a lift and some sort of table to allow the motor to sit on it once you drop it from the bottom of the car. One member on Club Touareg tried to work on the motor from above and quickly realized that was not the best way to work on the V10. The other thing from the way the other poster made his comment, every Touareg is rated to tow 7700lbs regardless of the motor under the hood. You only get that limit if you are using the factory hitch, aftermarket gets you 1200 less capability. The 7700 lbs is a chassis limit and not a motor limit. I have driven a V10 and while a beast I feel the V6 TDI is a more balance vehicle. The V10 as well as the V8 gas both feel nose heavy to me. Yes, you have about a 100 ft lb less torque in the V6, but I don't feel like it matters. You can also tune that motor to V10 specs or close and have a lighter motor. The V6 would be less money output from the V10 for service too. You just have to know what you are comfortable with when a problem arises.


----------



## Xeno555 (Jul 3, 2008)

AKA: That is how the robot inserted it, that is the only way out.

You gota think that the whole front end was probably built w/engine installed and put under the frame.

Also v10 is pre 08 emissions (good/bad)?


----------



## eten_23 (Mar 19, 2009)

Ended up getting a 2012 V6. It is supposedly tuned and feels only slightly slower than the V10. Totally worth the 30+mpg and newer overall car with a more modern architecture. 

I drove a V10 and while it's novel and interesting, it's too much risk for a daily driver. I have a project car already.


----------



## crtdimark (Sep 2, 2011)

eten_23 said:


> Ended up getting a 2012 V6. It is supposedly tuned and feels only slightly slower than the V10. Totally worth the 30+mpg and newer overall car with a more modern architecture.
> 
> I drove a V10 and while it's novel and interesting, it's too much risk for a daily driver. I have a project car already.


doesnt sound tuned to me..specs say v6 is quicker than the v10 stock to stocck......and my tune made a huge difference.


----------

